# Going.....going......gone :(



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Things don't always go to plan!!


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Blimey he should sue the photographer!!!!!!!.........such a dangerous thing to force someone to do


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> Blimey he should sue the photographer!!!!!!!.........such a dangerous thing to force someone to do


lol!!! :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Sue the bloody biker......he completely ruined the shot! :lol:

Actually thinking about....and I bet you did after.....those shots are probably more valuable than the original brief, you couldn't pay him enough to do that deliberately now you have some great shots for use in an magazine article on bike safety


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

Fantastic shots


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The pictures are excellent but the boy on the bike isn't so good :lol:

I take you did stop and scrape him up off the road


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hee hee I always loved that sequence Hips!

Thinking about it Ride Mag really struggled to crash and do pics for an article back about 8 years ago, the human body resists crashing... naturally! LOL


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Ouch. I bet his pride hurts. :lol:

Great sequence of pics.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Cheers guys for all the comments - the rider was sort of OK ish!!! Nothing too serious.

Jon they've used this one a fair bit since I shot it for them - gets wheeled out fairly regular, wish I got commission lol! Actually thinking about it 8 years ago, that may have been one of my shoots too!! :blink:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Superb photos!!


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Excellent Pictures


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Gives a real feeling of speed


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Hope they are good gloves.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Immense pics!

Does the rider get a copy of the pics?

I'd have them up on the wall if it was me


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

What's the story behind this?

Looks quite low speed...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Cheers for all the comments guys 



StevenJJ said:


> What's the story behind this?
> 
> Looks quite low speed...


It's a sequence of shots I did for a magazine I used to work at and unfortunately the rider lost the front end of the bike whilst following my car (to which the camera was attached). We were traveling at 62mph according to my speedo, which through this particular corner is.....sufficient!


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

Ouch - more than fast enough for some pain!

I never got into biking beyond tooling around on a scooter but my old man used to say 'It hurts the same falling off a scooter at 30 as a Fireblade at 30" - was that a press bike or the riders' own metal?


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

That's a pretty cloud


----------

